# CA Clip/motorset...



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, i have access to a CA18DET clip/motorset. the clip comes as is, with an AUTO tranny. yes, it is an AUTO. the clip also comes with the entire front end, everything you would need for the silvia conversion. however, the clip reads 205km. the price for the clip with the silvia conversion is set at 2200 plus shipping. if you would like just the motorset, it can be stripped for you. the motorset would include: engine, tranny, harness, ecu, ignitors, MAF, sidemount intercooler, and piping. basically everything needed for the swap. the motorset will run about 1450 plus shipping. let me know asap if you are interested. if you want the motorset, i'll be picking it up in a couple weeks. and no, i'm not selling my CA, it's another one. 

and sorry to the mods for posting this in the 240 section instead of classifieds, but not many 240 guys check the classifieds.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

is there a time restraint on how quick you need to get it out onto a shipping truck? sounds good( but whats with the auto tranny  )

i think i will maybe have enought for a clip near the end of summer, hopefully


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nice...oh wait, it's an auto tranny.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

bah RWD CA trannys are hell cheap....well at least where I live.....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there is like a month maybe to get the money together. dont ask me why it's an auto, but that's what it is. you can use the CA20 5spd tranny, but you'll need a new driveshaft. get a 1pc aluminum one custom made and you're set.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> bah RWD CA trannys are hell cheap....well at least where I live.....


yah and dont forget to add shipping to the u.s. it's a waste of time, i'd just get one that's already manual. my opinion. if the guy wants an auto and will go manual then so be it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

expect to pay more for a manual. there arent many CA 5pd trannies left. maybe if an importer would go to australia they could find some, but oh well.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the engine should have less wear on it since it's auto, buy this( http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2473042274&category=33615&sspagename=WDVW ) and do a manual conversion, then sell me a RWD intake manifold.


----------



## retaHadnoH (Apr 18, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> the engine should have less wear on it since it's auto, buy this( http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2473042274&category=33615&sspagename=WDVW ) and do a manual conversion, then sell me a RWD intake manifold.


you know, come to think of it, do most auto tranny engines have less wear than manual tranny engines? so an rb20det auto tranny would be in better condition than a rb20 with manual tranny? cuz then i could just switch it to manual then. anybody know this?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

retaHadnoH said:


> you know, come to think of it, do most auto tranny engines have less wear than manual tranny engines? so an rb20det auto tranny would be in better condition than a rb20 with manual tranny? cuz then i could just switch it to manual then. anybody know this?


they just say that most cars that had automatics arent beat on as much because people who drive fast prefer manuals. i'm not sure how much i believe it but sure, it's possible. you can always drag race and street race with an auto. you may not be able to drift, but that's not the only way to beat on a car.


----------

